# My Easy Setup



## ross007 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, not for the purists i know, but i love how easy this is use and it produces a decent shot as well.


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

I wouldn't get a bean to cup, but i can certainly understand why people do. Does this have a steam wand or does it make the froth as well?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Easy to use - yes without a doubt but compare that 'pour' to other pour pictures on the Forum.

However if the B2C best suites your needs then thats good as well.

Do try a variety of espresso blends some work better than others with a B2C.


----------



## ross007 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, yes that is a steam wand. Yeah been enjoying different blends!

Once the kids are older i will look at seperates, when you 3 young kids a shot at push of a button is very handy.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll be honest, there are days I could throw out my classic and get a bean to cup instead!

I think for many, including me part of the joy is in the making, so bean to cup doesn't suit, but there is definitely a place for it. Hopefully it's producing some decent results for you.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, I'm fully in favour of bean-to-cup machines if people, quite understandably, don't want to put the time and effort into being a 'home barista' (which very soon becomes an obsession in itself).


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

im not dead set against B2C machines. In my old flat (which i rented from a mate for a year) he left behind his Jura F90. Now fair enough that was about £1200 of B2C, but you know, it produced very consistently enjoyable coffee.

I'd say in the main, with my cherub and MC2 i produce better coffee than the Jura maybe 3 out of 10 times. Another 3-4 times its just about as good and a few times its probably worse (gushers etc)

Taking the variables out of the equation certainly makes for a more laid back experience. But when you do get it spot on with a proper machine, its a bit more magical.


----------

